
Banking APIs, or, how fraudulent are you? - sjwhitworth
http://www.stephenwhitworth.com/blog/2015/11/29/how-to-score-your-spending-activity-for-fraud
======
trowawee
_> Exposing banking data, with sensible and secure authentication process can
only be positive._

There's a pretty huge assumption embedded here. Sure, if there's actually
"sensible and secure authentication", banking APIs are great. In the real
world, though, nothing is actually very secure, breaches happen constantly,
and I think there's a solid case to be made that we would be generally
happier, wealthier, and more secure if banks were effectively information
silos.

------
Sarki
All credit bureaus have an API, depending their age you can find from COBOL
CICS Sockets to JSON interfaces.

Should we be that much surprised about this?

How to you think businesses ensure that you can afford this revolving credit
application?

------
valevk
Another example of banking API: [http://docs.fidor.de](http://docs.fidor.de)

